# Moving to the US



## TrainyUK (Jun 23, 2019)

So here's the story

I have a friend who is currently in the US who's from the UK, now as he is a citizen of both countries, he's decided that in the future he will go back to where he is as his family from what i've learned will give the house to him. 
Now he's invited me to come over and after doing some research it's a bit difficult to try and do this. 

The house is gunna have 4 people who will basically be self employed and streamers (playing computer games) to make money, but we won't realistically be a company. 

Is there anyway I can go over there to work as a self employed group or would we need to make an organisation etc to say that i'll be working when I arrive


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In order to live and work in the US you need a work visa.

A company must sponsor you for a work visa and it is the company which applies for the visa..

So yes, your friend needs to create a registered company and then applies for the work visa for you ..... usually carried out by the company's legal team.


----------



## TrainyUK (Jun 23, 2019)

Ok, thank you, i thought that would be the answer. I'll forward this on to him


----------

